# Ring around the collar



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

*what exactly is ring around the collar ?*

and how to prevent it! i shower, scrub, im clean yet i still get it even if i wear the shirt not all that long! how to prevent and get rid of it??


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Had a bad case of this on the collar and cuffs of an older white OCBD, so I followed the dry-cleaner's trick of applying a thick paste of Dawn liquid detergent and allowing it to sit a while before washing.

Presto: no unsightly rings.

I don't know whether Dawn is the only brand that works -- presumably not - but I'm told many cleaners use it (surreptitiously, of course), and it happened to be the one we have at home.

Just a little Wednesday morning tip from:

-- your friendly neighborhood Egadfly.


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Dawn dish washer liquid or regular dish soap? I might try that tip on an old shirt. I have also spot bleached white shirts in the past which works great but certainly harms the fabric in the long run.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

cgc said:


> Dawn dish washer liquid or regular dish soap? I might try that tip on an old shirt. I have also spot bleached white shirts in the past which works great but certainly harms the fabric in the long run.


Plain Dawn liquid dish soap. Leave it to soak in for a couple of hours before washing in cold water. Good luck.

EGF


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've also heard of using shampoo.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Spray and Wash" works well, especially the stick version, which should really be called "Smear and Wash."


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

Every evening when I take off my shirts, I spray the neckband with Shout and throw them in the hamper. I theory being that it works while any perspiration/dirt is still fresh and it is re-hydrated later when the shirts are washed.

This has worked for me for 10+ years with no apparent negative effects to the shirts.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, great web page -- thanks for posting the link.

EGF


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Although I do bathe once in a while, does anyone have any suggestions to prevent "ring around the collar" from happening or to remove this without harsh chemicals that will harm the fabric of the shirt/collar?

I understand this occurs as a result of the oils from the neck and/or hair on the neck. Assuming one is well groomed, I have attempted to use powder (as per the suggestion of a tailor and cleaner) with little success, therefore I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or trade secrets. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Use Shout to pre-treat the collar and cuffs - spray on, rub in using the shirt itself to rub it in, and let it sit for 5 minutes.. Even if you shower at the beginning and end of each day, you will still get this. Even those with dry skin who shower twice a day will still get this, though it may not happen until the third wash or so (regular detergent, even Tide, doesn't get rid of it). If you give your shirts to a dry cleaner, just before you leave to take them there put the shout on, but BE CAREFUL with this, since I have found it will mess up certain dyes (french blue and olive from Nordstron for instance) if left on there this long.


----------



## Freddy Vandecasteele (Oct 28, 2005)

There is also " Stain Erasing Stick"
I use it all the time with good results.Available in most markets where they sell laundry detergent.
Freddy Vandecasteele


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

Alex K. recommends scrubbing with a soft toothbrush and borax-based laundry soap. I have been doing this with Octagon soap and the results are excellent.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Use Shout to pre-treat the collar and cuffs - spray on, rub in using the shirt itself to rub it in, and let it sit for 5 minutes..


I did this very thing today to remove Those Dirty Rings from my non non-iron 
Brooks OCBDs today, at the behest of the local laundry. After treating the collars and cuffs with Shout, I washed the shirts in warm water, 12-minute Regular cycle, with All laundry detergent and Clorox For Colors color-safe liquid bleach. The Rings and the dinginess have disappeared. And the white shirts actually look white - no more shades of grey or dirty cream!

I think everyone who wears shirts gets Rings. Remember the old Whisk laundry detergent commercials from a generation ago? A housewife was a failure and an embarassment to her family and community if she didn't use Whisk to eradicate "Ring Around The Collar" from her men's (i.e., husband's and sons') white shirts!


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

*OXICLEAN*

Put OxiClean in a spray bottle, spray, and work in with a CLEAN toothbrush (not one which has ever had toothpaste on it -- toothpaste bleaches).

Don't want to buy OxiClean? No problem. The active ingredients in OxiClean are: 1. Baking Soda and 2. Hydrogen Peroxide. Mix these two ingredients in a spray bottle, add a bit of water, and you are good to go.

Launder as usual after treating shirt with the solution.

More on OxiClean: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OxiClean


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

I asked this question a while back and Andy said to use shampoo. I have also read that several times before through out the years.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I use unscented detergent and an old toothbrusth on my 'ringed' collars. It works well.


----------



## southbound35 (Nov 24, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Put OxiClean in a spray bottle, spray, and work in with a CLEAN toothbrush (not one which has ever had toothpaste on it -- toothpaste bleaches).
> 
> Don't want to buy OxiClean? No problem. The active ingredients in OxiClean are: 1. Baking Soda and 2. Hydrogen Peroxide. Mix these two ingredients in a spray bottle, add a bit of water, and you are good to go.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I find that two parts Oxiclean and one part my valet's saliva does just the trick.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

I am recently having big problems with the 'ring' on my Brooks non-iron shirts - one French blue and ther other a dark blue. I think it's even more noticeable on these shirts because there is a clear darkening around the collar - worse than i've seen on my shite shirts. I'll try shout today.


----------



## LondonFogey (May 18, 2006)

I use a shampoo for greasy hair. Wet the collar and cuffs in hot running water, and scrub in the shampoo with a nailbrush. Then just wash shirt on the highest temperature allowed. I have done this for a couple of years now and never have problems with collar rings. 

If you already have a ring on the collar or cuffs, be careful not to iron directly on the ring, as it could 'set' it. Instead iron just around it, then if you treat with shampoo every week, it should eventually disappear.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd like to thank everyone for their helpful recommendations. My wife read through the recommendations, and tried what she believed to be the quickest and simplest solution first. Therefore, she tried using "Shout" and the results were great.

The collars and cuffs look great and it was very simple. If for some reason it doesn't work next time, I will certainly try some of the other excellent recommendations. Thanks again.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

*Laundry Detergent and ring around the collar*

do you guys recommend woolite for your dress shirts?

i like to do my own laundry.

lastly, what do you guys do to get rid of ring around the collar. non bleach. ive soaked over night. spot scrubbed. etc. i dont want to ruin the fabric. i clean my neck a lot and still get this!


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Do a search for Alexander Kabbaz' instructions on how to wash a shirt.

He is probably the world's foremost expert on shirts and their care.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

There are a lot of remedies for such a problem that work to varying degrees for various people. I find vinegar in hot water works surprisingly well for me.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 16, 2008)

I simply use Shout or Spray-n-Wash after each wear (around the collar and cuff) and set aside. When I wash my shirts, it usually isn't an issue.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Put a liquid stain remover....*

directly on the collar (Whisk is one I've used). Rub it in using your fingers. Don't scub, especially twill shirts, or you'll damage the material. You might have to soak overnight. Also, you can soak in a non-chlorine bleach.Oil from the skin causes this. Some people have more oily skin than others. Try puting some talcum powder on your neck after showering.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

ANCIENT CHINEE SECRET!

...wait, wrong commercial. That was a long time ago.
My Era gets it out, but my rings might not be as tenacious as yours.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

For ring around the collar....Lestoil. In the laundry aisle at your supermarket.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

illmaticnyc said:


> what do you guys do to get rid of ring around the collar.


Try Wisk for those dirty rings. (www.wisk.com - see esp. the video at Wisk History) Everyone will regard you as a _failure_ as a wife and a mother unless you get rid of those dirty rings!

For a less-traditional, more high-tech approach, try spraying with Shout (or similar product) then washing with a good detergent (_e.g.,_ Wisk, Tide, Cheer, _etc._) and color-safe bleach.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Shout usually does the trick on collars. I like the idea of Lestoil though and I'll give it a... shout (pun intended). Lestoil is great on actual grease stains.

Now what about this problem : I'm antiquated and I write a lot with a pencil. My french cuffs tend to develop a pencil stain at the fold. I've tried Spray and Wash as is, without too much soaking, but to no avail.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

T-Bag said:


> I simply use Shout or Spray-n-Wash after each wear (around the collar and cuff) and set aside. When I wash my shirts, it usually isn't an issue.


Shout works well, just make sure you let it sit on the shirt for a while before washing it.


----------



## tskrovan (Dec 27, 2007)

My white shirts seem to fall victim to this after only 1 or 2 outings. Can somebody give me tips on how to prevent (probably not), or treat this? Does rubbing detergent on the collar for 30min-1 hr prior to wash help?


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

Try detergent and a toothbrush for cleaning your shirts' collars.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Ring around the collar is more a result of airborne particles than sweat and dead skin. As your collar rubs against your neck, it grinds the particles into the fabric.

Your best bet is to not wear white shirts in factories or mines or in the vicinity of steam locomotives.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've been advised to use shampoo, and that seems to work. The theory is that it's fabricated to get rid of grease.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I've heard that it can be a problem when soap isn't rinsed thoroughly out of the collar area where it can get trapped. The heat from the dryer then "burns" it, causing it to turn dark. I always use an extra rinse cycle on the washing machine when laundering my shirts, and they never have this problem. I don't use a dryer, though, I have a drying cabinet for shirts and knits.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Every time I take a shirt off, before it goes into the dry cleaners pile, I spray the collar with "Spray and Wash" - does the trick every time.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

This link from our own Mr. Kabbaz explains how to launder shirts. I have been following his method with excellent results.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

tskrovan said:


> My white shirts seem to fall victim to this after only 1 or 2 outings. Can somebody give me tips on how to prevent (probably not), or treat this? Does rubbing detergent on the collar for 30min-1 hr prior to wash help?


Should one's life circumstance deny one the convenience of proper domestic staff, penury nudges upon a gentleman the adoption of proletarian hygenic necessities and DIY-ism. Eew. One has read of such unfortunate situations. Much as with being relegated to public transportation and/or vertical dining.

However, excessive gesticulation in re said rubbing for up to an hour per collar would seem to be somewhat excessive and is apt to produce undue strain on the radio-ulnar joint. Soaking the afflicted wrist in an oblong silver chafer of warm absinthe, laudanum, saffron and Epsom Salts whilst viewing the latest episode of Dancing With Gangstas is recommended.

Personally, one has solved the vexing problem by wearing a barely detectable layer of papier de toilette twixt epidermis and chemise de vicuna blanc.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jbmcb said:


> ...I have a drying cabinet for shirts and knits.


I "drying cabinet." I had never heard of that. When can you get one?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Orsini said:


> I "drying cabinet." I had never heard of that. When can you get one?


Whirlpool makes one for about $175 shipped. Google it.

------------------------------------​
The ring results from the cloth of the collar and the cuffs actually touching and rubbing the skin. But you know that. So try this:

Keep a bottle of alcohol handy and a few times a day loosen your tie in the washroom and swab your neck. It being alcohol it dries instantly, no rinsing required. It works quite well for me.​


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

The best compromise between cleaning and caring is to wet the collar 
and then rub a bar of ordinary toilet soap as opposed to laundry soap around the collar crease where the ring is likely to be.

Then pick up the right end of the collar in your right hand and rub this against the rest of the collar so the the stain falls away.

Repeat using the left end of the collar to ensure all the collar is treated. Rinse, and then repeat if necessary and wash as normal. Each shirt only requires a few seconds.

Particularly sweaty and grimy shirt wears may need to follow a similar procedure for the cuffs and the underarm areas.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

I take it to the cleaners. Always works


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> Every time I take a shirt off, before it goes into the dry cleaners pile, I spray the collar with "Spray and Wash" - does the trick every time.


Same here, except I do it before they go into the washer. Always works for me.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

My wife does mine.:icon_smile_big:

But if required she gives them a good scrub with Sard soap or if they require it a overnight soak with Napi San, which way back when I was a chef was what I used to soak my jackets in after after work, before washing them. Always kept them white.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> Your best bet is to not wear white shirts in the vicinity of steam locomotives.


What? You want I should bring up my railroad past again? Detachable stiff collars work well with this serving suggestion.


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Keep a bottle of alcohol handy and a few times a day loosen your tie in the washroom and swab your neck. It being alcohol it dries instantly, no rinsing required. It works quite well for me.​


Would a bottle of Jack Daniels work?:devil:


----------



## nzouk77 (Oct 1, 2008)

I spray some "shout" on the collar, let it sit for 10 minutes of so, then soak it overnight in a water / tide solution. Works every time.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Shout indeed works better than Spray N Wash as far as I'm concerned.

I found at couple shirts yesterday while thrifting (BB and Saks Fifth Ave) and sprayed them with SnW and they now look brand new. No rubbing no nothing. For more pronounced rings, I've used a toothbrush after spraying the collar with SnW. The "Whitest Whites" cycle on the washer also is pretty powerful on white shirts.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Consider also the possibility of getting hair products on your neck - especially conditioners you put on in the shower and then rinse off. They're a lot harder to rinse off your neck than you might think.


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

Detachable collar :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

What I do to get out dirt or ring around the collar on my shirts is I use spray and wash, and I squirt it all over the collar ring and then I scrub it. After that I put in color safe bleach and set my washing machine to a soak cycle. it agitates the clothes for about 1 min, and then stops and soaks for as long as you want.

I do that often and after one day of soaking, it usually comes out. I just bought a used shirt from Value Village, and it's a very good shirt. it's just got a lot of dirt and yellowish color to it. So I did the same thing, and the stains are coming out now  I pulled the shirt out of my top loading washing machine while it was on a soak, and pretty much all of the stains were gone.

Try that out


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

DocD said:


> Although I do bathe once in a while, does anyone have any suggestions to prevent "ring around the collar" from happening or to remove this without harsh chemicals that will harm the fabric of the shirt/collar?
> 
> I understand this occurs as a result of the oils from the neck and/or hair on the neck. Assuming one is well groomed, I have attempted to use powder (as per the suggestion of a tailor and cleaner) with little success, therefore I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or trade secrets. Thanks in advance.


Well if you bathe once in a while... your going to have a lot more oils staying on your skin, and a lot of dead skin....

You should shower 2 times a day. I shower in the morning and at night. You can always try to get shampoo and put it on your shirt collar, and cuffs. Other than that, spray and wash + light scrubbing with your hands by rubbing the collar together.. and then throw it into the washing machine and put some color safe bleach, and soak overnight. Oh, and MOM'S GOOP, and/or Vanish will work very well too.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

oh... I know I'm on a really old thread...

But oh well. 

Ring Around The Collar is from your neck rubbing against your collar of your shirt.. which is why people always have to wash their shirts every week...

It comes all the time no matter how clean you are, or how dirty you are. You can always wear the same shirt for more than once, and some people don't get the "Ring around the collar." I get a lot of dirt on my shirts, and sometimes ring around the collars too. 

How you can get rid of that?

You can get rid of it by using either White Vinegar and water. throw your stained shirt into the washing machine with all the other shirts that are stained or dirty... and then wash as normal.

You don't have to do that... but you'll have to wash with regular detergent again because vinegar smells.

Spray And Wash squirted on the collar, and then taking the both ends of the collar and rubbing it together. Then fill the washing machine up with water, detergent, and color safe bleach or bleach for whites. Then put your washing machine on a soak cycle.. If you have a soak cycle that has a one min wash and then soak for as long as you want.. then try that.

Vanish, or Mom's goop is really really good too  If you use Mom's goop the stain should come out after one normal washing. if not then wash again and then it should come out.

So, usually soak your shirts for a day or two and usually try using a stain pre-treater and if you have a top loading washer, then use that. Steam washer is better


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> "Spray and Wash" works well, especially the stick version, which should really be called "Smear and Wash."


Lol you should really tell the spray and wash people about it  that makes a LOT more sense.

Yeah spray and wash works really good for me


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ofishbein said:


> Every evening when I take off my shirts, I spray the neckband with Shout and throw them in the hamper. I theory being that it works while any perspiration/dirt is still fresh and it is re-hydrated later when the shirts are washed.
> 
> This has worked for me for 10+ years with no apparent negative effects to the shirts.


That's what I do, except I don't leave them in the hamper overnight. I should try doing that from now on.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I use Oxi Clean, and that seems to do the trick for me. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

JCV I think you did a search by posts for ring around the collar and somehow got about 5 threads from the past and posted to them by accident ;-)


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've found that Oxy Clean works very well on all manner of stains.

Now if it could only get rid of three resurrected threads on the same topic...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've also read that shampoo is good for this application, since it is designed to remove the very substances that stain your collar.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wash your shirts and use a special soap on the collar and then send them to the cleaners. You will have very clean collars.


----------



## woodenchair (Oct 21, 2008)

I use a tooth brush and detergent to scrub the collar.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

mrkleen said:


> Every time I take a shirt off, before it goes into the dry cleaners pile, I spray the collar with "Spray and Wash" - does the trick every time.


I do the same but with Shout. My bottle of Shout has a "brush" at the end of it and I lightly scrub the inside of the collar and the insides of the cuffs after removing my shirt. Seems to work fine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Good advice? Possibly but, if one is over 30 and regularly showers twice a day (particularly during the colder months of the year), they may reduce the incidence of rings around their collars but will also enjoy a really bad case of dry skin...ewe, yucky! 

Now JVC, I simply have to ask...what is it with this incessant penchant for the resurrection of aging threads about soiled shirt collars? Speaking for myself, as well as (I am sure) for others, I must observe, it is getting to have all the appeal of the the staccato ring of an M60, sounding through the verdant undergrowth our little cyber-jungle here! Reflection can be pleasant; flashbacks are not!


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

By the way "JCV" when I stated that I bathed "once in a while", I was hoping that members on this site would realize that I was simply attempting to be a little humorous. I assure you that my hygiene isn't a problem.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

I've had the most luck with a mixture of warm water, white vinegar and clarifying shampoo (meant for taking grease and product out of hair). I work it in with a soft bristled tooth brush, let it sit for half an hour and then wash as normal. Works every time and doesn't require any harsh chemicals.


----------



## Twinspeare (May 3, 2007)

I say, showering more than once every two days is decadent.

Apart from that, what's so terribly bad about a bit of ring round the collar? - after all, it's just on the inside, where nobody sees it. (Unless, of course, it's so bad that it makes your neck itch.)

I wear only white shirts, and I've never had a big problem with this. By the time you can't get rid of the stains any longer, it's time for a new shirt anyway.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Good advice? Possibly but, if one is over 30 and regularly showers twice a day (particularly during the colder months of the year), they may reduce the incidence of rings around their collars but will also enjoy a really bad case of dry skin...ewe, yucky!
> 
> Now JVC, I simply have to ask...what is it with this incessant penchant for the resurrection of aging threads about soiled shirt collars? Speaking for myself, as well as (I am sure) for others, I must observe, it is getting to have all the appeal of the the staccato ring of an M60, sounding through the verdant undergrowth our little cyber-jungle here! Reflection can be pleasant; flashbacks are not!


Um... can you please explain what you just said?? don't really get it


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

DocD said:


> By the way "JCV" when I stated that I bathed "once in a while", I was hoping that members on this site would realize that I was simply attempting to be a little humorous. I assure you that my hygiene isn't a problem.


Oh Alright. Now I know


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Grayland said:


> I do the same but with Shout. My bottle of Shout has a "brush" at the end of it and I lightly scrub the inside of the collar and the insides of the cuffs after removing my shirt. Seems to work fine.


Yeah the shout with the brush is the best!! too bad spray and wash didn't come up with it  they have the spray and wash stick or like someone else said on this forum "spray and smear"


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

if you want to use Mom's Goop, put the creamy or foamy solution onto the collar, and then gently rub it and then after that... flip the collar so you can't see the goop part, and then just roll up your shirt, leave for a half and hr to an hr or so and then wash it in the washing machine as normal.

See this link:


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

Lestoil works quite well, too. You can find it in your laundry or cleaning supplies aisle in your grocery store.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

If I could only report you for being a true annoyance...........



JCV said:


> oh... I know I'm on a really old thread...
> 
> But oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

JCV said:


> Yeah the shout with the brush is the best!! too bad spray and wash didn't come up with it  they have the spray and wash stick or like someone else said on this forum "spray and smear"


I really hope you don't do things like this again. What was your motivation for posting all these threads about collar rings. I certainly hope it was not trolling.


----------



## MOET49 (Dec 8, 2008)

*gonzo*

A BB salesman recommended Gonzo, a spray strain emover available at Bed Bath and Beyond. Excellent on all stain and on collars


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I envy you Forsbergact, you have the hope which I have lost.



forsbergacct2000 said:


> I really hope you don't do things like this again. What was your motivation for posting all these threads about collar rings. I certainly hope it was not trolling.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> If I could only report you for being a true annoyance...........


And, I wish you could just put me on your ignore list then you won't have to really care...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

JCV said:


> And, I wish you could just put me on your ignore list then you won't have to really care...


You have annoyed a lot of people including this moderator. I would not suggest another post with this tone directed toward me or anyone else in this thread. If you want to continue posting here, cut it out!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JCV said:


> Um... can you please explain what you just said?? don't really get it


The first sentence of the second paragraph of my post which you quoted, says everything that needs to be understood. If your goal was to be irritating, you succeeded...congratulations! Now, can we stop with the games?


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> The first sentence of the second paragraph of my post which you quoted, says everything that needs to be understood. If your goal was to be irritating, you succeeded...congratulations! Now, can we stop with the games?


Whew thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I really hope you don't do things like this again. What was your motivation for posting all these threads about collar rings. I certainly hope it was not trolling.


No no. Trolling... not much of my idea.

And motivation? Hmm... I know a little bit about ring around the collars:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Since, despite its age, this thread is one of the top Google search results for searches on how to clean ring-around-the-collar, I thought it should be pointed out that Alex has modified his website design and thus the old links to his washing instructions don't work. The instructions are now presently available at:


----------

